# vogesen an den wochenenden



## mary81 (2. Mai 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin auf der Suche nach Leuten, die Interesse an technischen Touren in den Vogesen haben.

ich wohne in Freiburg. Bisher war ich z.B.  so beim Lac de Kruth, Hohneck, Markstein unterwegs, und bin dabei, noch mehr zu entdecken  also haut rein in die Tasten. Ich freu mich über Gleichgesinnte.

Marie


----------



## Trail-Trialer (2. Mai 2019)

Wir sind regelmäßig drüben.
Erst gestern wieder am hohneck.

Gruß aus Münstertal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mary81 (3. Mai 2019)

Hi Torsten, das weiß ich doch, daß ihr regelmäßig dort seid ;-)  
Am Mittwoch war ich übrigens auch dort.


----------



## mary81 (7. Mai 2019)

Also. zweiter Versuch, bitte nur ernst gemeinte Posts. 
An Tourenideen mangelt es mir nicht 

LG Marie


----------



## Trail-Trialer (7. Mai 2019)

Kennen wir uns denb, Marie? 
Ich werde die nächsten Wochenenden immer drüben sein. Trockenes Wetter vorrausgesetzt. 
Was schwebt dir denn vor?


----------



## mary81 (7. Mai 2019)

Klar kennen wir uns. 
Ham erst kürzlich aufm bikefestival 
Mir schwebt alles technische in den vogesen vor. Wie schon oben erwähnt.


----------



## Trail-Trialer (7. Mai 2019)

Ah ja, dann weiß ich wer du bist. 
Also wenn du die nächsten Wochenenden mal mit willst - - - > einfach melden.


----------



## orangerauch (7. Mai 2019)

Nun gut. Ich bin auch öfter in den Vogesen, die letzten Male mit Torsten. Wie technisch darf es denn sein?


----------



## mary81 (7. Mai 2019)

mit der Skala ist es ja so eine Sache.... da schreib ich jetzt nix, weil man sich eh nie richtig einschätzt bzw. den Trail sehr subjektiv einschätzt. also, es darf halt typisch Vogesen mittelmäßig verblockt sein. ruppig, holprig, technisch, 
aber nicht so verblockt, daß man ein Hindernis nur noch auf dem HR hüpfend überwinden kann.


----------



## orangerauch (8. Mai 2019)

Okay das passt ja. 
Kommendes Woe bin ich nicht da. Aber die beiden folgenden vor Himmelfahrt bin ich gerne mal dabei.


----------



## mary81 (8. Mai 2019)

Klingt gut 
Ich bin die beiden kommenden Wochenenden auch schon verplant, aber ab dem 24. Mai müsste es gehen. Kann auch meistens freitags, da hab ich nämlich frei.
Lg Marie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aninaj (8. Mai 2019)

huhu 

fahrt ihr dann für einen Tag, oder für's ganze WE? Leider ist meine Anfahrt recht weit, daher lohnt es sich für einen Tag einfach nicht. Aber grundsätzlich finde ich Vogesen super. Vielleicht ergibt sich ja mal was mit Übernachtung? 

Janni


----------



## Trail-Trialer (8. Mai 2019)

Da wir alle nur ca 60 - 90min anfahrt haben, fahren wir in der regel wieder heim ins eigene Bett. Gegen eine Unterkunft spricht sonst allerdings nichts. Vor allem wenn es mal Richtung Nordvogesen geht macht es dann schon mal Sinn.


----------



## Bergabmama (23. Januar 2020)

Hallo Marie,
der Chat (und ich) sind zwar schon etwas älter, aber ich hab das eben erst gelesen. Bin ab und zu bei meinen Eltern im Schwarzwald und hätte große Lust mal eine Vogesentour mit "Schwerpunkt Technische Trails" zu machen!

Grüße Antje


----------



## patrick78 (25. Januar 2020)

gelöscht


----------



## fresh-e (13. Mai 2020)

Bin gern dabei, wenn die Grenze wieder aufmacht. Bin seit letztem Sommer in Freiburg aber hab es bisher noch nicht in die Vogesen geschafft leider.


----------



## mary81 (13. Mai 2020)

Wir suchen meist eher technische Strecken raus und probieren gern auch an kniffligen Stellen länger. Wenn Du daran Spaß hast, dann komm gern mal mit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ykcor (13. Mai 2020)

Ich wollte auch schon mit drauf einsteigen, Marie. Ich habe dann aber kurz die Kommentare von fresh-e durchgeschaut und folgendes gefunden:



fresh-e schrieb:


> ... Interessant ist alles zwischen schnellen flowigen Trails, zu wurzeligen/verblockten Trails und auch gern was mit Sprüngen. Langsam super technisch mit Spitzkehren ist nicht so meins. ...


----------



## fresh-e (14. Mai 2020)

Heisst, für dich kann es gar nicht genug Spitzkehren geben? Solange ich das Hinterradversetzen nicht beherrsche ist das nix für mich. 

Aber so wie ich Marys letzten Post interpretiere geht es ihr wohl auch eher um S3/S4 Stellen zu mastern und weniger um generelle Touren mit anspruchsvolleren Abschnitten.


----------



## mary81 (14. Mai 2020)

Jepp, genauso isses ? jede spitzkehre läßt das herz höher schlagen


----------



## Trail-Trialer (14. Mai 2020)

fresh-e schrieb:


> Solange ich das Hinterradversetzen nicht beherrsche ist das nix für mich.



Dann wirst in den Vogesen wahrscheinlich nicht so glücklich. ?


----------



## Dämon__ (14. Mai 2020)

Ich häng mich hier mal mit rein, fahr auch gerne technische Touren und würde wenn was geplant ist und die Grenze wieder offen ist auch gerne mal mit. Kenne nur ein paar Enduro Touren dort, habe auch 2h Anfahrt, von daher müsste ich planen.
Auch gerne während der Woche


----------



## mary81 (14. Mai 2020)

Servus Christian, klar, gern. 
Meist planen wir nicht ewig im Voraus, auch wegen des Wetters, aber 2h sind ja auch gerade noch überschaubar ;-) Von uns aus sind es ja manchmal auch 1 ,5h.


----------



## fresh-e (14. Mai 2020)

Trail-Trialer schrieb:


> Dann wirst in den Vogesen wahrscheinlich nicht so glücklich. ?



Oh schade. Hätte vermutet, dass es wie in den Alpen alles von extrem technisch und nur Spitzkehren bis zu flowigen Wanderwegen alles gibt.


----------



## mary81 (14. Mai 2020)

naja, das gibt es (vielleicht) schon. aber nicht unbedingt innerhalb einer tour. Entweder man sucht sich technisch anspruchsvolles Gelände oder was Flowiges aus. Aber für nur Flow fahren wir nicht rüber, das haben wir hier vor der Haustür.


----------



## KAniel (14. Mai 2020)

Servus zusammen! Die Touren hier klingen ganz nach meinem Geschmack  Ich komme aus Karlsruhe und bin regelmäßig in der Pfalt, HD, Freiburg unterwegs, in die Vogesen habe ich es bisher leider noch nicht geschafft. Würde mich freuen wenn ich mich anschließen dürfte?


----------



## mary81 (14. Mai 2020)

Hi, 
wenn Du öfter mal in Freiburg bist, dann könnten wir ja auch schon mal hier ne gemeinsame Runde drehen. Bis die Grenze öffnet, wird es Mitte Juni sein, und dann mach ich gleich mal rüber in die Schweiz.  Meld Dich also zwischenzeitlich gern, wenn Du mal hier in der Nähe bist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KAniel (14. Mai 2020)

Klingt sehr gut. Kann gut dass ich jetzt am Samtag schon da bin  Wenn´s passt können wir gerne ne Runde fahren.


----------



## mary81 (14. Mai 2020)

hey, schreib dir mal ne pn wegen handynummern....


----------

